# Sticky  Reminder: No Solicitation of Donations



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Solicitation of donations of money for any reason is not permitted on this board unless special circumstances exist and it has been approved by the board Administration. The solicitation of puppies and dogs is also strictly prohibited on this board. Please do not use this board as your source of free advertisement on the net.


No chip ins, no links to Facebook, no solicitation. 

These will be removed and warnings may be sent. 

Other than being a very good rule, we have had members of this board scam and be scammed in the past. 

Thank you. 

Jean
Admin


----------

